# Wife has an offer for job in Abu Dhabi



## Jeff and Diane

My wife just recieved the following offer.

Salary 13,013 AED per month
Housing 60,000 AED per year
Furniture 20,000 AED
Water and Electricity  400 AED per month
Transportation 500 AED per month
Education Allowance 15,000 AED
Annual Leave 40 Days
Medical Included
End of Service 1 month

I feel that this contract is a joke  Salary is a little low but the housing and education is way low. I have checked and it looks like about 120,000 to 150,000 for an apartment and cost of education for a 2nd grader is about 45,000 to 60,000
Does anyone have an opinion about this contract. I will be going over later. I am a teacher and her recruiter is trying to find me a job but, until then would this contract be worthwhile?


----------



## Elphaba

This is nowhere near enough to you to survive on in Abu Dhabi. For a decent 2 bed apartment you will pay more than AED 150k per annum these days, assuming you can find a place to rent. Accommodation in AD these days is a bit like hen's teeth.

Not being an American I have no idea how old a 2nd grader is, but school fees are not cheap and are higher for secondary education.


-


----------



## alli

Poor package!!!!!! Don't go for that. Get them up to 150k housing allowance.

Also, I'm reading your thread with the song by john cougar mellencamp -

'' a little ditty, bout jeff and diane.... two american kids, grown up in the heartland...''


----------



## Elphaba

alli said:


> Poor package!!!!!! Don't go for that. Get them up to 150k housing allowance.
> 
> Also, I'm reading your thread with the song by john cougar mellencamp -
> 
> '' a little ditty, bout jeff and diane.... two american kids, grown up in the heartland...''



I am not the only one singing an amended version of that song then? 


-


----------



## alli

hehehe


----------



## gnomes

Jeff and Diane said:


> My wife just recieved the following offer.
> 
> Salary 13,013 AED per month
> Housing 60,000 AED per year Should be more like 120k
> Furniture 20,000 AED 30-35k
> Water and Electricity 400 AED per month 500
> Transportation 500 AED per month1k
> Education Allowance 15,000 AEDmy company pay per child unitl the age of 18
> Annual Leave 40 DaysNot bad
> Medical IncludedCheck the level of cover in detail
> End of Service 1 month
> 
> I feel that this contract is a joke  Salary is a little low but the housing and education is way low. I have checked and it looks like about 120,000 to 150,000 for an apartment and cost of education for a 2nd grader is about 45,000 to 60,000
> Does anyone have an opinion about this contract. I will be going over later. I am a teacher and her recruiter is trying to find me a job but, until then would this contract be worthwhile?


They are taking you for a ride!!! Cant comment on the salary but seems extremely LOW


----------



## crazymazy1980

Jeff and Diane said:


> My wife just recieved the following offer.
> 
> Salary 13,013 AED per month
> Housing 60,000 AED per year
> Furniture 20,000 AED
> Water and Electricity 400 AED per month
> Transportation 500 AED per month
> Education Allowance 15,000 AED
> Annual Leave 40 Days
> Medical Included
> End of Service 1 month
> 
> I feel that this contract is a joke  Salary is a little low but the housing and education is way low. I have checked and it looks like about 120,000 to 150,000 for an apartment and cost of education for a 2nd grader is about 45,000 to 60,000
> Does anyone have an opinion about this contract. I will be going over later. I am a teacher and her recruiter is trying to find me a job but, until then would this contract be worthwhile?


What does your wife actually do? It might be useful to find out her profession as that will give a good indication of if it's high or low.

People are saying it's really low but if she was say going for a job as a retail manager, IT support staff or even as a teacher then it would be high, par for the course, maybe a little low but in the ballpark respectively.

HTH


----------



## Jeff and Diane

Thank you everyone. I thought it was low. My wife is in the medical field, she is a cardiovascular technologist with 17 years experience in the cath lab.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Jeff and Diane said:


> Thank you everyone. I thought it was low. My wife is in the medical field, she is a cardiovascular technologist with 17 years experience in the cath lab.


Well then I would say that VERY low


----------



## Pasanada

I would say thats a piss take and an insult to your wife!!!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> I would say thats a piss take and an insult to your wife!!!


Very true. A lot of employers seem to think that the current economic situation means that people will accept sh**ty packages! I would tell them to take a hike!


----------



## chick76

So, gotta ask...if his wife was a teacher, would that have been a good or great package for a family of 4 to live on?


----------



## Local

That's not a great offer, but may be reflective of the market conditions, especially if it's in Dubai.


----------



## cdnskier

It depends on what job she is getting. Is she a teacher as well? I agree with the other commenst that the housing and education are quite low. A 2 bedroom in Abu Dhabi would be at least 120K AED.


----------



## imac

outdoor9213 said:


> very poor package...your wife should reject it


Your advice is three years too late...

In fact most of your posts have been fascinating contributions...


----------

